# 1916 COCA COLA PROTOTYPE BOTTLE(S) PICTURE GALLERY



## SODAPOPBOB (May 23, 2013)

The accompanying thread to these pictures, which contains several pages of information and additional pictures, can be accessed with link ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-600389/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

 The topic of discussion on the thread primarily pertains to the Coca Cola companies request in 1915 for a standardized bottle to replace the so called straight-sided bottles being used at the time. The request went out to numerous glass manufactures, of which there were supposedly eleven contacted but only two of which are confirmed known today - Root Glass of Terre Haute, Indiana and Graham Glass of Evansville, Indiana. 

 And even though it is not known who the other nine glass manufacturers were, the final selection of the new standardized bottle took place during the January 1916 Coca Cola bottlers convention held at Hotel Ansley in Atlanta, Georgia. It was during that convention, which ran for three consecutive days - Monday January 3rd thru Wednesday January 5th, that a seven member committee of Coca Cola bottlers voted and selected the Root Glass/Earl R. Dean design to become the companies new standardized bottle - which is often referred to today as the contour/hobbleskirt bottle. One of only two known Root/Dean bottles sold at auction in 2011 for an unprecedented $248,000.00 and the accompanying penciled sketch for an additional $228,000.00. 

 It was also during the 1916 convention in Georgia that a George H. Krempp of Jasper, Indiana, whose family had been in the soda bottling since 1870 and a Coca Cola franchise bottler since 1910, reportedly "acquired" one of the non-winning bottles which apparently had been submitted by the Graham Glass Company. It is believed the Graham bottle is a one of a kind and is currently owned by Gary Salb, who is the great-grandson of George H Krempp. 

 For a more detailed account of the information above, please access the link I provided for that thread. 

 The pictures that follow are from the thread, which I hope turn out okay as this is one of my first attempts using Photobucket. I hope you enjoy them. Please feel free to post additional pictures if you have some that are subject appropriate.

 My thanks and appreciation goes out to everyone who contributed to the original thread, and especially to Gary Salb for sharing his amazing Graham bottle with us. 

 Bob ... a.k.a. Sodapopbob 

 ~ * ~

 Atlanta Constitution Newspaper Ad ~ January 3, 1916






 Atlanta Constitution Newspaper Ad ~ January 4, 1916






 Hotel Ansley ~ Atlanta, Georgia ~ 1913 Postcard






 1916 Coca Cola Bottlers Convention Pin/Name Tag






 1915 Earl R. Dean Prototype Sketch






 Image Of Cocoa Pod That Earl R. Dean Used For His Bottle Design






 1915 Root/Dean Prototype Bottle






 1915 Root/Dean Prototype Bottle Base






 1915 Root Glass Bottle Patent






 1916 Ray A. Graham Bottle Patent






 Graham Prototype Bottle 






 Graham Prototype Bottle Base






 Magazine Article Related to the Graham/Krempp/Salb bottle






 George H. Krempp / on left ~ Circa 1910 ~ Jasper, Indiana






 Norman L. Dean Book ~ Son of Earl R. Dean ~ About The Famous Contour Bottle






 These last two pictures are of a as yet unidentified bottle and it's accompanying patent. Although unconfirmed, it "might" be one of the other nine contender designs that was submitted during the 1916 convention. Notice the Coca Cola script signature on the shoulder, which is unknown for this type of "flavor" bottle. Also notice the 1916 date on the patent image.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 29, 2013)

Who has the above broken bottle from Graham? Tks Gary


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 29, 2013)

Gary ~

 That bottle was first brought to our attention by member digdug. Here's a direct link to page 5 of my other thread - scroll to post #100 and continue from there ...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-600389/mpage-5/key-/tm.htm

 Bob


----------



## BottlesAndStuff (May 30, 2013)

The index card from Kurtz is about the size of the coke label. 
 It would make sense if the label was requested by Kremp from coke as a "go with" for the bottle.
 The index card would have provided the stiffening for the envelope containing the label.

 To me, this seems more likely than an expression of interest for obtaining the bottle, as the note is not detailed.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (May 30, 2013)

All we know is Wilbur Kurtz Jr. made a trip to visit Jasper for a Anniversary Party in 1960. Was he also requesting the bottle? We do not know. All we know is the card was with the bottle when it was given to me. One can only assume. Tks


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 30, 2013)

I don't know about the whole formula and change. Coca I always presumed was to the Coca plant which at some time (pre FDA) would have been a selling point. 
 When did cocoa become part or the formula of was it always there?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 30, 2013)

BottlesAndStuff ~

 Welcome to the forum. I can see (based on the wording of the Kurtz card) where you might logically think it was a request by Krempp for a paper label. But one has to wonder why Krempp would do that considering he had been a Coca Cola franchise bottler since 1910 and most likely had hundreds if not thousands of left-over labels from an earlier period. But then again, maybe not - maybe by the time Krempp and Kurtz communicated all of the surplus labels at the Krempp bottling facility had been used up or disposed of. ???

 cows ~

 In response to your inquiry about cocoa and the Coca Cola formula, access the following link and ....

 1.  Scroll to page 23 where the birth of the bottle chapter starts.
 2.  Read it through to at least page 30 where it states the cocoa bean is a "source of chocolate" and "does not contribute to the Coca Cola formula." 

  http://books.google.com/books?id=EwuSUE2Ukr4C&printsec=frontcover&dq=earl+r+dean+cocoa+plant&hl=en&sa=X&ei=mmmnUeHZAcvo0wHCooHwDg&ved=0CDYQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=earl%20r%20dean%20cocoa%20plant&f=false

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 30, 2013)

Here's another snippet from the previously mentioned Rob Mathison magazine article that has a few questions of it's own ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 30, 2013)

Here's a link to a Coca Cola picture/info gallery that was the inspiration for my having started this one. The one on the link is the best I have seen and contains a lot of interesting pictures and information ...


 http://dingeengoete.blogspot.com/2013/05/this-day-in-history-may-8-1886.html

 Bob


----------



## bottlescript (May 31, 2013)

Very interesting link Bob. So.... How much is $2,900 in today's money?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlescript
> 
> Very interesting link Bob. So.... How much is $2,900 in today's money?


 
 bs ~

 Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

 Regarding your question, which I am assuming refers to Asa Candler's initial investment, I found the following which should help put things in perspective ...

 http://www.statisticbrain.com/coca-cola-company-statistics/

 Current value of a single share of Coke that was purchased in 1919 [is] $92,500 

 Enterprise Value [Coca Cola Company current net worth] $189.2 billion


----------



## bottlescript (Jun 3, 2013)

> Regarding your question, which I am assuming refers to Asa Candler's initial investment, I found the following which should help put things in perspective ...
> 
> http://www.statisticbrain.com/coca-cola-company-statistics/
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, correct. $92,5K - what a bargain!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 1916 COCA COLA PROTOTYPE BOTTLE(S) PICTURE GALLERY*

*I'm temporarily resurrecting this thread because I was recently in contact with a reliable source associated with Coca Cola who sent me the following information. It pertains to an inquiry I made about the Graham/Krempp/Salb bottle which is pictured above and discussed in detail on the thread whose link is at the top of this page. Please note this is not intended to discredit Gary Salb or his bottle, but is merely an attempt to add information to what I consider a most intriguing discussion. Of special interest here for the first time is information stating the contour bottle was selected on January 20, 1916 at the bottlers convention and not at the January 3rd/4th 1916 salesman and managers convention. I hope to hear from the source again regarding my follow up inquiry about who the other contenders were who entered bottles at the 1916 bottlers convention.     * _"The Dean/Root bottle was selected on January 20th, 1916 and was in full production by September 1916 with a notice to all bottlers. We have some correspondence in our files that the Graham Glass Company was spreading rumors that the Root Bottle was going to increase the cost by .25 cents per gross (it did not as Root only charged .05). If this is anything, it is a bottle that was designed to undercut the Root bottle. As such, the only value it would have for us would be to tell the story of determination that Root, Rainwater and Harold Hirsch had to make the bottlers buy the contour bottle."_


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 13, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 1916 COCA COLA PROTOTYPE BOTTLE(S) PICTURE GALLERY*

For the interest of Coca Cola collectors.  I have a clear glass bottle hat has a wooden arrow through it.   I think it was given out at the Worlds Fair or some special sports event in Atlanta, GA.   Unique, because I can't imagine how they got the arrow through the holes.  FED M.


----------



## cokebottle1916 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 1916 COCA COLA PROTOTYPE BOTTLE(S) PICTURE GALLERY*

Good Morning Everyone. Glad to see my bottle is still a Topic. Looks like the bottle is discredited again. It is all OK, I have the story documented.    Have a great day.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re:  RE: 1916 COCA COLA PROTOTYPE BOTTLE(S) PICTURE GALLERY*

I'm lost too. When was the cutoff for submissions and could they be filed as patent, not approved? Wait, that wasn't in question, was it.If it was designed to undercut than how much did it cost to fix the other when it didn't work?I'm so confused! [&:]


----------

